# this years Shelby invasion (help a brotha out)



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2014)

it's coming up that time of year again. in the hopes of setting aside all rancour and spite I'd like to start this off by calling to all Shelby owners to come out and support Slick and his two other invaders that showed up last year in his invasion. if it weren’t for the locals support last years invasion would have been like Lindsay Lohann invading a rehab by herself!
so come on people, I know they're ugly and don't ride well, but Slick needs the support! plus I'd feel bad if there were accidentally more Huffmans there. :o

P.S. the Schwinn Invasion has been cancelled due to lack of interesting bikes, sorry I was soo looking forward to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Inquiring minds want to know...*

When's the COLSON INVASION?!?!?!


----------



## island schwinn (May 1, 2014)

i would ask about a silverking invasion,but it doesn't matter anyway.i can't seem to catch a break every time i plan on coming down for a ride


----------



## slick (May 1, 2014)

Lol!!!!!!!!     Still laughing....and still laughing. That was a great post Scott. Love it! Made my morning. We actually had 29 Shelbys with only 3 mens Speedline Airflows. So please join us July 6th in beautiful sunny Long Beach, Ca.

I hit Mike Wolfe up a few times asking him to bring Charlies old Speedline back to LA and come out for a ride with us. No response.....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, actually I was kinda dissapointed last year as I expected about 10 Speedlines to be there. I did get to ride Ethan's awesome bike albeit briefly and John was gracious enough to loan me a No-Nose for the ride. I'm gonna try to make it out this year but may not be for the Shelby Invasion due to family obligations. I hope it's a great turn out and I expect to see John's Speedlines there--when are we gonna see pics of these bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## Skatelab (May 1, 2014)

Sounds fun. I just picked up an original 41 supreme and will try to make it...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 1, 2014)

*Shelby Invasion .....*



Freqman1 said:


> Yeah, actually I was kinda dissapointed last year as I expected about 10 Speedlines to be there. I did get to ride Ethan's awesome bike albeit briefly and John was gracious enough to loan me a No-Nose for the ride. I'm gonna try to make it out this year but may not be for the Shelby Invasion due to family obligations. I hope it's a great turn out and I expect to see John's Speedlines there--when are we gonna see pics of these bikes? V/r Shawn




There were a lot of Shelby's that made it out - 29 is a big number - It wasn't the Shelby Speedline big tank bike only invasion - It was the "SHELBY INVASION" & 29 Shelby's is a great turnout - I have never seen that many Huffmans at ANY ride anywhere - so we did great last year - let shoot for more this July 6th @ the SHELBY INVASION 2014 

The Shelby Invasion ride started as a response initially to what showed up in February last year - a half dozen Huffman big tank bikes that wasn't planned - but just happened  - Don't get me wrong a half a dozen big tank Huffmans is also a rare site to see but it's not even close to the number 29 of the Shelby's counted @ the SHELBY INVASION last year - so Slick was having fun with Scott aka Fleetwood about getting a bunch of Shelby bikes together - hence the first Shelby Invasion last year - I thought it was great to see 3 big tank Shelby Speedline Airflo's there which is a rare sight - they are the only ones I know of in SoCal so that's not bad that we had all of them - there would have been 4 but Charlies Speedline was sold to Mike Wolfe & is no longer in SoCal 

Freqman1 is welcome to ride  bring his Shelby Speedline Airflo original out this July at the "SHELBY INVASION 2014" & bring the count up .. 

Reality is there a very few big tank Shelby bicycles out there & I was more than pleased with the Shelby turnout of 29 nice Shelby bicycles with many great examples of the great bicycles that did make it to the "Invasion" last year & would challenge Scott ( Fleetwood ) to having 29+ Huffmans make it out for ANY ride anywhere - bring it Scott - bring it .....

So lets see what turns up at the SHELBY INVASION 2014 on July 6th 2014 @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2014)

a little inspiration.


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2014)

I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## slick (May 5, 2014)

Well, its a good thing all the "rare" big tank huffmans showed up. They are getting to be as rare as a cantilever framed schwinn. Well, hopefully Mr. Mike Wolfe will respond to my invitation and bring his Speedline out to the Shelby Invasion. If not, no big deal. I know there will be at least 6 Speedlines there. Maybe 7.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2014)

okay, so I'm looking at the photos from last year, and I'm thinking we can show up all of the Shelbys with 3 Huffmans. probably don't even need to be nice ones.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 5, 2014)

*Shelby invasion is on for july 6th ...*

So the SHELBY INVASION is the July CYCLONE COASTER ride like last year - As far as BIG tank Shelby bikes showing up - I only know of a few myself & Shawn ( freqman1 ) will still be disappointed with the low numbers - but there just aren't that many around in SoCal - PLUS as I mentioned before - it is ANY SHELBY for the SHELBY INVASION anyways - 

For those coming out for the ride - ride your favorite Shelby bicycle & if you want to ALSO join us in the City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade on the FRIDAY BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & SHELBY INVASION - Come on down & join in the fun - 

The City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade is on FRIDAY July 4th - 10am to around NOON - Followed by lunch @ FUDDRUCKERS ( Burgers & what not ) - I Will post our Staging time # Entry number HERE on theCabe under the EVENTS area & on our website AS SOON AS I KNOW THEM MYSELF - 

RIDE SHELBY - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nothing too fancy, but my girl will be there again with her '37 Traveler.


----------



## slick (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm.... maybe ill bring an extra shelby for you to ride mike? ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2014)

slick said:


> Hmm.... maybe ill bring an extra shelby for you to ride mike? ??




Sweet! Shelby's tend to be a bit low for me, but I'll knock my knees into my chin for the cause


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll be a no show again this year, I'm still holding out for the Manton and Smith invasion.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2014)

I just can't wait to see those Donald Duck bikes out in force!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Shelby*

Eagle 34 This is a great rider. transitional with rain gutter fenders and balloon tires. Geared really fast. Im looking for a ride there that Sunday to represent a different Shelby. Mark


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2014)

*Shelby invasion is on for july 6th ...*

*SAME DAY AS THE CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - all in the same - Bring the Shelby - the INVASION is OPEN - even the ducks if you have them - go ducks - Frank*


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds like the Shelby Surrender.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Sounds like the Shelby Surrender.




Burn....


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 9, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I just can't wait to see those Donald Duck bikes out in force!




I'm still laughing about that image


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 9, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Sounds like the Shelby Surrender.




one thing I have to say is Team Shelby doesn't give up. sadly this means it's going to be like a re-enactment of Little Big Horn. Last year they were almost outdone by Team Rollfast, who had a surprising turnout of really nice ones! who knows, this year may be a fight with Team Manton Smith to see who gets the upper hand. 

P.S. still cringing at the thought of the evil Duck bikes with their creepy glowing eyes...


----------



## slick (Jun 11, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Sounds like the Shelby Surrender.




Surrender to who? The thousands of cantilever Schwinns that usually are there? Or the 5 "rare" big tank Huffmans? There were only 3 Speedlines last year for a reason.  They're really RARE. No kidding.  I know of only a couple more and the collectors refuse to let them see daylight.  So bring on any crappy canti schwinn and day dream of my delta defender since that's all you will see as I fly by on a cloud of "air flowing past you".


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 12, 2014)

*.....*



slick said:


> Surrender to who? The thousands of cantilever Schwinns that usually are there? Or the 5 "rare" big tank Huffmans? There were only 3 Speedlines last year for a reason.  They're really RARE. No kidding.  I know of only a couple more and the collectors refuse to let them see daylight.  So bring on any crappy canti schwinn and day dream of my delta defender since that's all you will see as I fly by on a cloud of "air flowing past you".



...........................


----------



## slick (Jun 12, 2014)

I was just stirring the pot a bit to make the presence stronger. We did the same thing last year. All talk.


----------



## chitown (Jun 12, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm still holding out for the Manton and Smith invasion.




The M&S team is like Delta Force, a secretive, elite crew of loners who don't need a parade to celebrate their awesomeness. Shelby, Huffy, Schwinn, Monark... all hide their crappy welds by grinding down silver or brass until smooth as a babies bottom. M&S are proud to show off their aircraft welds for all to see! The Manton & Smith invasion will happen without anyone ever knowing. They are a stealth fighting force of epic proportions not to be taken lightly. Evidence of their elusive nature can be witnessed on the thread I started just last month. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ot-Western-Tire-Auto-Stores-with-locking-fork!

Just look at all those responses!!! Oh wait, you don't see any... because you will never see any of the HUNDREDS of PM's generated by this thread!!! Even if it was really only one PM, the effect is the same... Manton and Smith rule the streets and always will.

Good luck with the parade.

Chris
M&S Team (rank... classified)


----------



## slick (Jun 12, 2014)

chitown said:


> The M&S team is like Delta Force, a secretive, elite crew of loners who don't need a parade to celebrate their awesomeness. Shelby, Huffy, Schwinn, Monark... all hide their crappy welds by grinding down silver or brass until smooth as a babies bottom. M&S are proud to show off their aircraft welds for all to see! The Manton & Smith invasion will happen without anyone ever knowing. They are a stealth fighting force of epic proportions not to be taken lightly. Evidence of their elusive nature can be witnessed on the thread I started just last month. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ot-Western-Tire-Auto-Stores-with-locking-fork!
> 
> Just look at all those responses!!! Oh wait, you don't see any... because you will never see any of the HUNDREDS of PM's generated by this thread!!! Even if it was really only one PM, the effect is the same... Manton and Smith rule the streets and always will.
> 
> ...





Hey Chris. That rack on that red M&S looks a lot like a shelby rack for a 1937. All except the skirt on the rear which resembles a mercury pacemaker skirt on the taillight rack. See you at the M&S  invasion. Date of invasion is classified though.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 12, 2014)

chitown said:


> The M&S team is like Delta Force, a secretive, elite crew of loners who don't need a parade to celebrate their awesomeness. Shelby, Huffy, Schwinn, Monark... all hide their crappy welds by grinding down silver or brass until smooth as a babies bottom. M&S are proud to show off their aircraft welds for all to see! The Manton & Smith invasion will happen without anyone ever knowing. They are a stealth fighting force of epic proportions not to be taken lightly. Evidence of their elusive nature can be witnessed on the thread I started just last month. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ot-Western-Tire-Auto-Stores-with-locking-fork!
> 
> Just look at all those responses!!! Oh wait, you don't see any... because you will never see any of the HUNDREDS of PM's generated by this thread!!! Even if it was really only one PM, the effect is the same... Manton and Smith rule the streets and always will.
> 
> ...




I hear you, but you're intel is a bit off, there has never been a Huffy invasion or parade or whatever. it's only Team Shelby that's so insecure they need a special day!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 13, 2014)

(Good one, Scott)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, sad news everyone, no invasion tomorrow, seems none of the Shelbys are in running condition and no amount of bubble gum will help. so it's sadly going to be all Huffmans and a few Murrays.
perhaps Team Iver can help out.

...and I had mine almost back to factory specs!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2014)

So....is it still on or has the Shelby army retreated?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> So....is it still on or has the Shelby army retreated?




a little of both...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> a little of both...




Yeah,I heard... Well, I just pulled out my girls '37 to pump up the tires, tighten up bars and install pedals. Found the rear hub needs adjusting, so I'll be up at 6:00 to go through it. See you there


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2014)

*shelby Eagle*

I'm riding my 34 to the swap meet early then I will put in the pile for pics with the pretty ones at the coffee shop.
see you there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2014)

ok, getting ready to leave.
I've done all I can, we'll see if it makes it through the day!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)

*Don't say I didn't warn you!*

Here is a photo of this years invading Shelbys and their owners!
Better luck next year guys!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

C'mon Scott how about some pics for real? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> C'mon Scott how about some pics for real? V/r Shawn




there were a few local Shelbys that came out but the invaders didn't make it


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

So does this mean John still does not have Shelbys to ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Jul 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> So does this mean John still does not have Shelbys to ride? V/r Shawn




Do not worry Shawn I had this to ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I always wondered where the ex-Berg bike went. With all the high powered machinery you've acquired in the last couple of years you should be about ready to open BMA (Bicycle Museum of America) West! Congrats on another fine acquisition. Maybe Slick will have the Shelbys ready for next year V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 7, 2014)

*Some pics of the 2014 Shelby Invasion .....*

*Well ... even with some of the key riders at last years invasion not able to make it out - Slick & Karla along with Poolboy & his wife MIA - we still had a strong turnout of 23 bicycles making to the Shelby Invasion this year ... Here are a few pics from fellow CC riders .. Thanks again to everyone who made it out & joined in the fun ...  

The intent was to be just what it is - a fun day with more than the usual amount of Shelby bicycles making it out for all to see & the day was just that - it has been all in fun & 37Fleetwood ( Scott ) never rode smoother than he did on his Shelby bicycle yesterday ... seriously the bike Scott rode was smooth & silent & it looked like he was having fun on it - 

Good day busy week for me with getting Shelby hats - shirts printed -- The City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade & the actual Shelby Invasion with CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... I had a busy couple of weeks coming up to the busy weekend with 12 - 14 hour work days followed by a few almost all nighters getting everything ready for the upcoming events - 

I was dialing in a Ladies Shelby Sunday morning before the ride that I just got in from Florida - I say dialing it in .... but at 7am the ladies Shelby was just a frame on my Park work stand - I did get it finished - but ended up being 15 minutes late for the ride - SO I still have tons of T-Shirts - Baseball caps & what not ... about 8 or 9 SHELBY INVASION baseball caps - freshly printed Bobby Shelby t-shirts in either stone blue - or - natural ( off white ) available @ our next ride or here online - just PM me & I can get one your way ... 

thanks again to all that made it out with close to 240 riders making it out for the day - ride vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 7, 2014)

*Scott .. you might want to focus on the bicycles at the ride next time ....*



37fleetwood said:


> Here is a photo of this years invading Shelbys and their owners!
> Better luck next year guys!




*Scott .. you might want to focus on the bicycles at the ride next time .... Oddly enough the ride must have left without you if that was the shot of the Shelby Invasion ride you took .......... 

Here's a pic the Shelby turnout that must have left you behind ..... you must have ran out of your Huffman quick fix bubble gum trick you were talking about .... *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)

> in·va·sion
> [in-vey-zhuhn]
> noun
> 1. an act or instance of invading or entering as an enemy, especially by an army.
> ...




oh I'm not saying there were no Shelbys there, I'm just saying the vast majority were all local bikes! plus we were told to expect new high end Shelbys!

I especially like Definition 2 from Dictionary.com in this instance.


----------



## Cory (Jul 7, 2014)

My mind is always blown by the incredible bike's that show up. I think one of my favorites was Steve's JC Higgins color flow all original with a matching Higgins base ball glove hanging from the bars. Thanks everyone for letting me view all the great bike's!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome Shelby's !!!  Makes  me miss the couple I had especially a no nose I had briefly . Also loved that Dayton what a beauty !!  Great day !! Beautiful bikes everyone !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------

